# NEWBIE FROM CANADA LOOKING FOR SOME TIPS!!!



## Brisbuz (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey fellow bbq lovers! I am definately new this whole stick burner bbq/smoker deal. I've been trying to figure out how to hold temps on my offset while the temp outside is a brisk -20 celsius or -4 fahrenheit. I've never tried a sticker burner or anything until January and its proving to be alot harder than it looks than the guys and gals on youtube stick burning away, holding pretty consistant temps. Now I haven't seen anyone doing this in temps around -4 and I am starting to think its almost impossible to hold 225f without having huge spikes and drops in temp. Is this something I should just leave alone once the snow hits? Or is there any tips from the pros around here to help me out in getting those consistant temps around 225f when its depressingly cold outside?   

THANKS FOR ANY INFO!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 11, 2020)

welcome to smf, great site. minus 4 is pretty cold, first if I was going to try that I would make sure it's out of the wind and get some type of insulation to cover it with. other then that maybe some of the pro's will chime in.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 11, 2020)

First off, forget about that 225 thing. Most stick burners run hotter, and if you're cooking at those low ambients you're going to have to keep a hot fire going. Try for 250 or more. Mine is most comfortable at around 260 to 280 and everything cooks fine there. Wind is the Devil and will suck the heat right off your smoker as well as causing back drafts....
If you try to keep a constant temp in a stick burner you'll go insane. Only electrics do that.
Swings of temp are no big deal. Part of the game. Just don't let the fire go out :-)


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2020)

That cold and the wind are tough, I've always been a stick burner, but I live in East Texas
Never gets that cold here, probably the coldest weather I've smoked in was in the 20's
I built a little bigger fir than I usually do, and it took a little longer to get to 225-240 'ish
Other than that that  I really didn't have any problems, other than freezing my tookas off.
I don't bundle up to go outside for a few min.

Gary


----------



## kruizer (Mar 11, 2020)

I have to hand it you for trying to do anything in -4 temps. Good luck.


----------



## Brisbuz (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys! I really want to be good at this so any info helps. I am glad spring is just around the corner so hopefully its a little less crazy. Its good to know that temp swings are normal with stick burners.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah dont worry about the swings. Even your gas oven doesn't hold one consistent temp. It achieves a temp roughly 10 degrees above set temp and 10 degrees below in a constant roller coaster.

Shoot for. A range, not a temp :-)


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 12, 2020)

If you want to do cooks in winter temps like that, look for an insulated cabinet smoker.  I have a gravity fed charcoal smoker that holds temp tightly with a PID controller and can be used year round.  Happy smoking.  

JC


----------

